# "Berechnen" von Lüftern?



## Birnenmann (21. Dezember 2011)

*"Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Hallo,

ich habe diese Seite gefunden. fan-designer - online Berechnungsapplikation zur Auslegung von Ventilatoren Fand das nicht uninteressant und dachte mir, ich schreib es hier mal hin, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Ich habe eigentlich recherchieren wollen, ob man aus den physikalischen Eigenschaften eines Prozessors berechnen kann, welche Wärme entsteht bzw. abgeführt werden muss. 
Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass mein alter Mac keinen temp.-Sensor hat und ich gerne einen leiseren, kleinren Lüfter einbauen möchte. Bzw. eins der beiden zu Auswahl stehenden Upgrades wurde ohne Kühler/Lüfter geliefert, deshalb kann ich da auch nciht von einem vorhandenen ausgehen. Jetzt möchte ich nicht einfach einen zu kleinen nehmen und gucken, ob es die CPU auf Dauer überlebt. Ich würde eigentlich auch gerne nur einen Kühlkörper nutzen.
Beim Kühlkörper vermute ich das Problem, dass man zwar errechnen kann, wieviel Wärme ein xy cm3 großes Stück Kupfer aufnehmen kann, aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird sich dei Wärme im Metall ja speichern und aufbauen. Dann müsste man errechnen können wieviel Wärme der Gehäuselüfter permanent abführt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Gedanken dazu.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Ich würd da gar nicht so eine aufwendige Wissenschaft draus machen und versuchen das Rad neu zu erfinden ...
Statt nen kleineren Lüfter würd ich eher nen grösseren nehmen, der langsamer dreht.

Wie sieht die Kiste denn aus von innen? Hast mal nen Link oder paar Pics?


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Lösung: Größtmöglichen Kühler mit langsamen Lüfter. Das sollte sicher sein.

Ein bisschen wenig Infos.


----------



## Uter (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Beim Kühlkörper vermute ich das Problem, dass man zwar errechnen kann, wieviel Wärme ein xy cm3 großes Stück Kupfer aufnehmen kann, aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird sich dei Wärme im Metall ja speichern und aufbauen. Dann müsste man errechnen können wieviel Wärme der Gehäuselüfter permanent abführt.


 Denkfehler. Es ist nicht so, dass die Temp ab einem gewissen Punkt permantent ansteigt, sondern umso wärmer eine Komponente ist, desto mehr Wärme wird auch abgeführt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Korrekt! Wenn sie permanent ansteigen würde, würden unsere CPUs nicht bei 70° Vollast aufhören, sondern ständig weitererhitzen, bis unendlich° (oder bis das Teil brennt ) und sie würde nur kühl bleiben, wenn der Kühler sie garnicht erst warm werden lassen würde. Dann würde sie aber immer weiter in die Minustemperaturen reingehen bis -unendlich°. Kurz: Wenn es so wäre wie du es beschrieben hättest wären wie alle tot!


----------



## Birnenmann (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Danke für eure Antworten bis hier hin.

Um eure Frage zu beantworten, wie es innen aussieht, werde ich morgen mal ein Foto machen und hochladen.

Falls es hilft verlinke ich schonmal was über google:

a) so sieht der Rechner aus, wenn der originale passive Kühler drin ist und die original CPU (man beachte die L-Form des Kühlers), 1x single CPU, 1x Dual CPU
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/ram-motherboard1.jpg (der Pfeil auf den RAM ist natürlich nicht von mir  Dual: http://www.jlaenterprises.net/images/ebay/100_3764.jpg
ich hätte auch den Alu-Dual-Kühler da. In einem Forum schrieb jemand, dass er das Single-Upgrade (gleiches Modell und Takt wie ich habe) erfolgreich mit dem original Dual-Alukühler gekühlt hat. Naja, vielleicht hat er die CPU auch nicht gefordert.
b) So sieht das Single-Upgrade aus, wenn der Lüfter+Kühlkörper dabei ist
http://www.golem.de/0512/42207-eduet_lrg.jpg so das Dual Upgrade, mit dem gleichen Lüfter+Kühler, habe ich es auch http://content.etilize.com/images/300/11073679.jpg

weitere Infos: elektrische Infos habe ich leider keine gefunden.
Ich kann euch höchstens den Takt, cache usw. sagen, aber das hilft ja nix.

In einem anderen thread habe ich einen Intel C2D E8200 2,66 Wolfdale 45nm gesehen, der mit einem Zalman 7000Cu gekühlt wurde. Wenn der Single die gleichen Wärmeigentschaften hätte...

Das Single Upgrade ist übrigens identisch mit einer CPU die in einem späteren Mac von Apple verbaut wurde und da wurde sie auch nur passiv gekühlt (allerdings waren die Gehäuselüfter in diesem Modell andere, das Modell war für laute Gehäuselüfter bekannt), wieso der Hersteller des Upgrades dann einen kleinen Lüfter an den lila Kühler angebracht hat, mag dann an dem abweichenden Gehäusedesign liegen.

Morgen kommt ein original-Foto von meinem, wenn das jetzt noch nötig ist?


----------



## Birnenmann (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Korrekt! Wenn sie permanent ansteigen  würde, würden unsere CPUs nicht bei 70° Vollast aufhören, sondern  ständig weitererhitzen, bis unendlich° (oder bis das Teil brennt )  und sie würde nur kühl bleiben, wenn der Kühler sie garnicht erst warm  werden lassen würde. Dann würde sie aber immer weiter in die  Minustemperaturen reingehen bis -unendlich°. Kurz: Wenn es so wäre wie  du es beschrieben hättest wären wie alle tot!


 
naja, ich dachte mir das so: es gibt dafür das Medium Luft und das führt  die Wärme vom Kühler ab, dadurch wird er nicht heißer. Wenn die Luft  aber nicht genügend abtransportieren kann, dann baut sich die Wärme auf.  Wenn mein Gedankengang total falsch wäre, dann gäb es ja keine CPUs die  den Hitzetod gestorben sind, oder?

Hier noch die Fotos, wie versprochen. Nur von der Dual-CPU. Man sieht auf 2 und 3 wie sich die Form des Kühlers/Lüfters an die optischen laufwerksschächte anpasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birnenmann (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

So Originalbilder sind da, wie gewünscht.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Korrekt! Wenn sie permanent ansteigen würde, würden unsere CPUs nicht bei 70° Vollast aufhören, sondern ständig weitererhitzen, bis unendlich° (oder bis das Teil brennt ) und sie würde nur kühl bleiben, wenn der Kühler sie garnicht erst warm werden lassen würde.* Dann würde sie aber immer weiter in die Minustemperaturen reingehen bis -unendlich°*. Kurz: Wenn es so wäre wie du es beschrieben hättest wären wie alle tot!


 

es geht nur bis -273°C, das ist der absolute nullpunkt. dort bewegen sich keine atome mehr


----------



## Birnenmann (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Sorry, noch eine Folgefrage!

Heute sind doch alle Lüfter mit 3 Pins (schwarz, rot, gelbes Kabel). Kann ich einen 3-Pin Stecker auf einen 2-Pin-Anschluss an einer Prozessor-Karte anschließen, wenn es physisch passt? (also einfach das gelbe für die Lüftersteuerung weglassen? Der 10-Jahre-alte Mac hat keine Temp-Sensoren für die CPU).


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

testen, schauen obs klappt  

sollte eigendlich klappen. hast ja einen stromführenden und einen GND. mehr braucht der kleine E-Motor nicht damit er läuft


----------



## Birnenmann (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

und das kann keine Schäden an der CPU verursachen? (z.B. unterschiedliche V-Zahl?)


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Unwahrscheinlich, die Lüfter ziehen ihren Strom und Spannung nicht aus der CPU, somit auch keine Wechselwirkung möglich.


----------



## Birnenmann (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Ok, die Stromkreise sind dann auf dieser Platine voneinander getrennt? (Siehe Bild)

-------

zum Thema Lüfter austauschen. Ich habe vom Hersteller folgende Info "Has a rating of 13.3 CFM (Cubic Feet per Minute). It is a 12V fan, 5500 RPM. The same fan is used on the Duet." Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, entspricht das einer Luftfördermenge von ca. 22,5qm/h.
Wenn ich nun bei Geizhals suche, finde ich keine 50mm (oder 40mm oder 45mm Lüfter) die da rankommen. Bei den 50mm ist die Auswahl auf 2 Papst Lüfter mit 20qm/h beschränkt. Bei den 40ern sind es maximal 17qm/h oder 15qm/h bei 45mm.

An der großen CPU mit dem Kupfer-Kühler sind zwei 50er dran, die kann ich nciht durch einen größeren ersetzen, weil da, wo das Kupfer (auf Seite) frei ist, das optische Laufwerk ist. Nach unten ist Platz, aber da würde ein Teil des Lüfters über dem Mainboard sein.
Bei der Single CPU ist ein Lüfter mit den oben angegebenen Herstellerangaben dran (der bei meiner nicht dabei war und angeblich nicht gebraucht wird, wenn der Alukühler ordnungsgemäß montiert wurde, da eimnige Kunden das nicht richtig gemacht haben, habe man sich als Vorsichtsmaßnahme bei den kleinen Single Modellen entschieden sie später mit Lüfter auszuliefern. Interessant, dass demnach ja angeblich der Alukühler das schaffen soll, was sonst mit 22,5qm/h der Lüfter schafft...

FRAGE: sind die CFM bzw. qm/h Werte Versuchsaufbau-abhängig oder durchweg unter den Herstellern vergleichbar?


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Die Herstellerangabe für den Durchsatz eines Lüfters erfolgt immer ohne Gegendruck, d.h. der Lüfter wird frei stehend ausgemessen. Im Anwendungsfall wird in den Luftstrom des Lüfters aber normalerweise ein Kühlkörper eingebracht. Dies kann sowohl vor oder / und nach dem Lüfter erfolgen, was zur Folge hat, das der Luftwiderstand steigt und der Lüfter bei konstant aufgenommener Leistung wenniger Luft fördert. Nun ist aber entscheident bei welchem statischen Druck der Luftstrom auf 0 fällt. Je höher dieser Druck ist, desto besser kann der Lüfter auch bei größeren Luftwiderständen arbeiten. Der tatsächliche Luftwiderstan hängt von der lokalen und globalen Topologie des Einsatzortes ab, je dichter und länger die Lamelen des Kühlkörpers sind, desto mehr Luftwiderstand erzeugen diese. Aber auch die Druckverhältnisse spielen da eine Rolle: z.B.:  --> im Gehäuse herrscht ein positiver Airflow --> Überdruck ---> nach außen blasende Lüfter werden vom Überdruck im Gehäuse entlastet; nach innen blasende Lüfter werden dafür aber zusätzlich belastet...
Hier ist auch mal ein Datenblatt von Delta Electronics zu einem 50 * 50 * 10 mm Lüfter mit ~23 m^3/h. Das kleine Diagramm in der Mitte "P & Q CURVE (AT RATED VOLTAGE)" gibt das Verhätniss von Druck und Durchsatz an. http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/EFB/EFB50x50x10mm.pdf

Persöhnlich denke ich aber, dass du die 20m^3/h Papst-Lüfter da verwenden kannst....

Sofern der Kühler eigentlich passiv die Abwärme bewältigen solle, dient der Lüfter nur zur Unterstützumng und braucht nicht sehr Leistungsstark sein, denn bereits ein relativ schwacher Lüfter erzeugt bereits einen Luftstrom der der freien konvektion überlegen ist. Die Verbesserung der Wärmeabfuhr ist allerdings nicht linear, die notwendige Lüfterleistung steigt bei zunehmenden Luftdurchsatz überproportional bei einner gegebenenn Größe an. (was ja auch eigentlich leicht erklärt werden kann: doppelter Luftdurchsatz führt bei konstantem Luftwiderstand zu einem doppelt so hohem Gegendruck --> 4-fache Antriebsleistung wird benötigt).

Eventuell kannst du ja auch einen 2. Lüfter n den Ausgang des Kühlkörpers anbringen...


----------



## Birnenmann (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

Die Erklärung muss, ich mir noch 3mal durchlesen, um sie so verstehen zu können, dass ich das Wissen auch anwenden kann 
Jetzt könnte man sich noch Gedanken machen wie die Parameter Umdrehungsgeschw., Lagerung und Stromverbrauch (Antriebsleistung) sich auf die Fähigkeit des Lüfters auswirken dem Druck/Widerstand entgegenzuhalten...

Den delta-Lüfter gibt es aber nicht mehr zu kaufen, oder? Das ist ein älteres Datenblatt, oder?



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> (...) Persöhnlich denke ich aber, dass du die 20m^3/h Papst-Lüfter da verwenden kannst....
> 
> Sofern der Kühler eigentlich passiv die Abwärme bewältigen solle, dient der Lüfter nur zur Unterstützumng und braucht nicht sehr Leistungsstark sein, denn bereits ein relativ schwacher Lüfter erzeugt bereits einen Luftstrom der der freien konvektion überlegen ist.


Die Aussage des Herstellers war auf die Single CPU bezogen, wo man den Alu-Kühler alleein auch nehmen kann. Bei dem Dual (ich habe ja beide) ist ein Cu-Kühler dran und da sind die Lüfter unabdingbar. Merkt man auch.

Ich habe grad nochmal geguckt. Ich wollte die 2x 50er ja evtl. gegen 1x 100er austauschen. Nach oben hin blockiert das opt. Laufwerk, nach unten steht die Grafikkarte 2mm über. Nun könnte ich versuchen einen 95mm Lüfter versuchen dort irgendwie zu befestigen. Allerdings steht dann die Hälfte nach unten ragend, auf das Mainboard blasend über. Das würde dann bestimmt dem Cu-Kühler auch nicht mehr helfen, oder?



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die Verbesserung der Wärmeabfuhr ist allerdings nicht linear, die notwendige Lüfterleistung steigt bei zunehmenden Luftdurchsatz überproportional bei einner gegebenenn Größe an. (was ja auch eigentlich leicht erklärt werden kann: doppelter Luftdurchsatz führt bei konstantem Luftwiderstand zu einem doppelt so hohem Gegendruck --> 4-fache Antriebsleistung wird benötigt).
> 
> Eventuell kannst du ja auch einen 2. Lüfter n den Ausgang des Kühlkörpers anbringen...


Ok, das heißt dann, dass ein Lüfter mit etwas höherer Leistung evtl. nicht merkbar mehr Luftdurchsatz hervorbringt.
 Wegen einem zusätzlichen Lüfter -  ich hatte auch schon überlegt einen auf den Boden zu legen, der dann nach oben seitlich auf den CPU-Kühler bläst. Ich könnte sonst nur noch einen Frontseitig anbringen, der würde dann an der CPU vorbei auf die GraKa und PCI-Karten blasen... (Ich mach vielleicht mal ne Zeichnung, wenn ich es hinkriege).


----------



## Birnenmann (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: "Berechnen" von Lüftern?*

*Zusammenfassung:* 

Ich werde dann wohl folgendes nehmen:
*für die Single 1,2GHz CPU* (13.3 CFM = 22,6qm/h. 12V, 5500 RPM. Herstellerangabe)
den Papst 50x50x2,5 mit 20qm/h Papst 512F/2, 50x50x15mm, 5000rpm, 20m³/h, 30dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*für den Dual 1,8GHz* (2x 22,6qm/h 50mm-Lüfter wie oben, nur eben 2x)
den Papst, s.o., oder einen 100mm der wie auf Bild-1+2 in blau auf das Mainboard ragt.


*dann habe ich noch eine defekte Dual 1,8GHz* (Baugleich), die sich überhitzt und zu Systemfreezes führt. Da wollte ich mal einen 120mm Lüfter auf den Boden gelegt probieren (Bild-1 lila!), als zusätzliche Kühlung. Vielleicht verhindert es das Einfrieren(?)

Den alten* Gehäuselüfter* könnte ich gleich auch gegen einen neuen besseren austauschen... Ich würde erstmal den 120mm holen udn auf dem Boden probieren, bei der defekten und wenn das nicht hilft den dann statt des werkseitigen Gehäuselüfters einbauen.
(werkseitig: Sensflow 120x120x25mm (made by Delta Electronics), 12 Volt, 4.32 Watt, 0.44 Amp, 86.52 CFM (146qm/h), 2470 RPM (max), 37.6 dBA)
*Austauschmöglichkeiten (Maßgabe: leiser und Durchsatz größer/gleich)*
Mich wundern die Angaben hier etwas, taugt das was und kann das sein?
Inter-Tech SinanPower F-120-S, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 152.27m³/h, 19dB(A) (88885060) | Geizhals.at Deutschland(1200rpm, 152,27qm/h, 19B(A))
Zum Vergleich (alternativ): Cooler Master Excalibur 120x120x25mm, 600-2000rpm, 44.61-144.66m³/h, 13-30dB(A) (R4-EXBB-20PK-R0) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (2000rpm, 144,66qm/h, 30dB(A)), 
Enermax Apollish Vegas silber 120x120x25mm, 800-2000rpm, 56.51-143.72m³/h, 16dB(A) (UCAPV12A-S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (2000rpm, 143,72qm/h, 16dB(A)), 
Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series, 120x120x25mm, 600-1900rpm, 141.75m³/h, 6.9-28.9dB(A) (AK-FN059) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (1900rpm, 141,75qm/h, 28,9dB(A)), 
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1600rpm, 149.6m³/h, 33dB(A) (SY1225SL12H) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (1600rpm, 149,6qm/h, 33dB(A)).

*Erklärung zur Zeichnung:*
- orange: Cu-Kühler der Dual-CPU
- blauer Ring: 10cm Lüfter statt 2x 50mm "versuchsweise"
- grün: mainboard
- rot: werkseitiger Gehäuselüfter (bläst nach untern auf HDD, bläst nach außen (auf dem Bild nach links, Pfeil vergessen) und bläßt frontal auf das Mainboard, siehe Bild 2)
- lila: 12cm Lüfter versuchsweise auf dem Boden zusätzlich
- rot (oben am PSU=Netzteil): Netzteil-Lüfter (werkseitig: Delta 80x80x25mm (made by Delta Electronics), 4-13.8 Volt, 0.14 Amp, 1.64 Watt, 31.57.27 CFM, 2850 RPM (max), 30.5 dBA)


----------

